# Go Early



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Wed. 5/11
With the tides such as they are the fish are hitting the beach early. Ths first fish I gigged it was just dusk and the fish was 12 inches from the beach and 20 inches long. As soon as the outgoing tide started moving water they left the beach and you had to look deeper. The water stained up pretty quick with the tide falling and started fishing the lights. Redfish under every one and a carolina rigged finger mullet was the ticket. Caught 9 pretty quick and all were released except one for the grill.GO EARLY
Good Fishing
bamafan611


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice mess of fish!


----------



## Rook (Oct 25, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## TurtleLA (Mar 21, 2011)

*nice*

Nice fish! Also good info on the tide for those that gig in that area. :thumbsup:


----------



## lucky charm (Nov 15, 2010)

*Way to go!*

:thumbup:Nice mess of fish....we went Thursday night and came home with a good mess but none over 18 inches....still great for frying  I'll post them as soon as I remember where I put my stinkin camera lol


----------

